# Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?



## sylvia810 (20. Sep. 2009)

Hallo 

ich bin mit meinem latein bald am ende. Momentan würde ich den Teich am liebsten zuschütten :evil erst hole ich den ganzen kies raus und hoffe dass dann ruhe ist, lass auch noch eine Tierärztin ankommen und dann sowas. Also ich hab am 24.08 eine FMC Behandlung gemacht (auf anraten der TÄ) dann am 31.08 einen Wasserwechsel von 20 % und dann am 08.09. eine Behandlung mit Flubendazol und dann am 16.09. einen Wasserwechsel von 10 % und 36 Watt UVC wieder 24 Stunden an. Während dieser ganzen Behandlungen war das UVC Gerät aus und Zeolith raus. Ja letztendlich ist mein Teich eigentlich nur grün das ich grade mal 20 cm Tiefe sehen kann und die Fische (4 Kois) fressen auch nicht. Ich dachte schon in dieser Suppe kann doch kein Fisch existieren also hab ich mal etwas mit dem Kescher rumgerührt aber alle vier scheinen echt noch zu leben . Nun hab ich mir mal gedacht den ganzen Grünspan der sich auf der Folie abgelagert hat und das grüne trübe Wasser einfach mal entsorgen und neues auffüllen. Aber ich weiß nicht ob das für die Kois gut ist .

Bitte helft mir ich hab nämlich echt  was wir sonst machen könnten

Danke 

Gruß Sylvia


----------



## Dodi (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Hallo Sylvia,

einen kompletten Wasserwechsel würde ich jetzt nicht mehr durchführen!

Durch einen kompletten WW bringst Du wieder nährstoffreiches Wasser ein, das das Algenwachstum fördert.
30% WW hast Du nun nach den Behandlungen schon hinter Dir. - Ich würde da höchstens nochmal 20% WW machen, UV einschalten und Geduld haben.

Jetzt, wo das Wasser allmählich kälter wird, sollte es auch zunehmend klarer werden.
Wir haben z. B. unsere UV-Lampen schon einige Wochen ausgeschaltet und keinerlei Schwebealgen mehr. Unser Teich musste Anfang Juni komplett neu befüllt werden, nachdem wir uns von div. Jungfischen getrennt haben - ging leider nicht anders.


----------



## kois_in_d (10. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Hallo,

ich habe für dieses Jahr einen kompletten Wasserwechsel für meinen Teich geplant.
Es sollte ja am besten vor dem Filtereinfahren usw geschehen.
Meine Kois sind im Teich und so wie ich bis jetzt sehen kann, haben alle den Winter gut überstanden.
Ich weiß, das sie jetzt geschwächt sind usw, deßhalb meine Fragen.


Wann wäre denn der ideale Zeitpunkt?
Wieviel altes Wasser aufheben, oder dann komplet neu?
Was wäre noch wichtig zu beachten?


Vielen Dank für die Ratschläge.


Gruß

kois_in_d


----------



## koifischfan (10. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*



> ich habe für dieses Jahr einen kompletten Wasserwechsel für meinen Teich geplant.


Warum?

Ein eigenes Thema auf zu machen, wäre der bessere Weg. Hat mit dem Obigen ja nichts zu tun.


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Hallo kois_in_d,
erst mal ein herrliches Willkommen.
:Willkommen2

Aus welchem Grund möchtest du denn gerne das Wasser komplett wechseln?
Hast du denn deinen Filter aktuell noch nicht am laufen?

Aktuell sollte es noch erwas früh sein. Sobald die Teichtemperaturen stabil über 15° sind, ist es günstiger. Dann läuft der Organismus schon wieder ordentlich.

Fisch mögen nicht so gerne schnelle Veränderungen. Langsame Wechsel sind daher zu bevorzugen.


----------



## kois_in_d (11. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

@koifischfan

Naja, das Oberthema vielleicht schon.
Und die Überschrift hätte ich auch fast so gewählt.
Da dachte ich, schreib ich hier mal weiter.
Ist ja auch in jedem Forum anders.

@Joerg
Danke schön.
Lese schon länger mit, aber erst jetzt habe ich mal eine Frage, wo ich noch keine Antwort bekommen habe.


Warum?

Zum einen, eine wirkliche Grundreinigung.
Es ist zwar kein Schlamm, aber tote Blätter, Algen usw.
Meien Fische mögen meinen Schlammsauger gar nicht, die springen da fast aus dem Wasser und es braucht eine Woche, bis sie wieder ruhig sind.
Zum anderen, um die restlichen Goldfische endlich mal rauszufangen.

Nein, mein Filter wollte ich erst danach aktivieren.
Oder sollte er jetzt schon laufen?

Das mit den 15Grad habe ich da eigentlich im Hinterkopf.
Deßhalb ja meine Frage, wollte sicher gehen.


Ich bin auch für andere Vorschläge offen.


Danke für die Hilfe.

Gruß

kois_in_d


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Grundreinigung sollte nur in Ausnahmefällen nötig sein. Sei froh, dass er nun eingelaufen ist und sich Algen gebildet haben.
Die Blätter kannst du vorsichtig mit einem Netz oder Kescher rausholen. Überschüssige Fadenalgen lassen sich "aufwickeln".

Zum rausfangen der Goldfische würde ich 1/3 des Wassers ablassen und dann mit viel Geduld und 2 Leuten "einsammeln".
Bei den Goldfischen würde ich nicht zu lange warten. Am besten bevor die zur Vermehrung ansetzen. 

Filter sollte auf jeden Fall jetzt schon laufen. Auch wenn du die Fische rausholst, kann der an dem Notquartier laufen oder im Bypass.


----------



## kois_in_d (11. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

*@Joerg*

Er steht ja nun schon 3 Jahre.
Da wollte ich einfach mal kurz ein wenig "aufräumen".

Ich kescher die Blätter ja schon raus, aber oft sind dann Pflanzkübel im Weg und dann wird es ein wenig mühsam. Selbst mit dem Schlammsauger geht das dann nicht so toll.
Fadenalgen werden aufgewickelt.

Die Goldfische sind ca 5-7cm lang und schwarz.
Da kann ich mich mit 10 Leuten hinstellen.
Das ist ja mein Problem.
Die großen sind alle schon raus.
Aber der Nachwuchs macht mir sorgen.

Filter wird gestartet.
Und dann mal etwas auf die Wassertemp achten.

Was wäre denn eine ideale Notquartiergröße?

Danke für Eure Infos.

Gruß

Kois_in_d


----------



## Joerg (11. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Hallo kois_in_d,
zum aufräumen gehe ich mit einer Wathose in den Teich. 

Die kleinen sind schwer zu fangen.  Versuch es mal mit 2/3 und vorher die Koi raus.
Die Koi kannst du in einen Pool umsetzen. Hängt von der Größe und Anzahl der Koi ab, was angebracht ist.
Den mit Teichwasser befüllen und den Teich nachher damit wieder auffüllen. Den Rest langsam mit frischem Wasser.


----------



## jolantha (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Hallo Kois,
gut, daß jeder seine eigene Meinung hat. Nach 3 Jahren hast du wahrscheinlich einiges an Schlamm im Teich, was Dir , so von der Oberfläche aus betrachtet noch gar nicht auffällt. Ich lasse in meinem Teich bei einer Grundreinigung ( ca. alle 3 Jahre ) das Wasser bis auf 30 cm raus, dann nehme ich eine Schmutzwasserpumpe, stelle die an die tiefste Stelle und sauge den Schmodder raus.
 Von der Seite aus lasse ich langsam frisches Wasser dazu laufen, sodaß meine Koi kein Trockenschwimen veranstalten müssen. Während des Abpumpens spüle ich langsam die Folie ab, der Dreck kann dann auch langsam in den Tiefenbereich sinken. Das Abpumpen beginnt bei mir am Freitagnachmittag und geht bis Sonntag. Sonntags kommt dann die " Grundreinigung " und dann langsam wieder Wasser rein. ( 2 Tage ).
Ich mache das immer erst, wenn es schon bedeutend wärmer ist ! ( Mai - Juni ) 
Meine Fische bleiben ruhig und gelassen, fressen auch im Flachwasser und haben es alle immer überlebt.
Diese Methode mache ich jetzt schon bei diesem Teich 14 Jahre, und davor bei dem Anderen waren es 10 Jahre.
Garantiert hat da irgendjemand wieder was dran auszusetzen, aber es ist ja auch nur ein Vorschlag.


----------



## Christine (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Hallo Anne,

wenn ich Dich zu mal zitieren darf



jolantha schrieb:


> ...
> solche Algen hab ich überhaupt noch nicht gesehen, ich habe dafür alles grün, Schwebealgen und die als Dauerzustand. Leb ich einfach mit.



Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen, aber meinst Du wirklich, dass Deine Methode dann empfehlenswert ist?


----------



## Lucy79 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

...dazu hab ich auch ne Frage.. wann macht Wasserwechsel am meisten Sinn?  und wieviel?


----------



## frank69 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Moin,

Wasserwechsel machen immer Sinn, am besten 1-2 mal wöchentlich.
10 % sollten es dann schon sein.

Mfg aus Thüringen
Frank


----------



## kois_in_d (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

@jolantha / Anne

Das ist natürlich auch eine Idee.
Da müßten die Fische nicht mal raus.
Ob wirklich so viel Schlamm drin ist, weiß ich nciht.
Ich lass mich dann mal überraschen.
Und bis jetzt ging es immer gut?
Stimmt, jeder hat seinen Erfahrungen und Seine Meinung zu der ganzen Sache.
Ist aber auch besser so.


WW wird ja auch gemacht.
Aber halt alles mal raus, das mache ich bei diesem Teich zum ersten mal bzw habe es vor.


Gruß, auch aus Thüringen

Kois_in_d


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Du wirst um das Ausquartieren der Koi kaum herumkommen, da du ja Goldfische jagen willst.


----------



## pema (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich als 'nicht Koiteichbesitzer' frage mich gerade, ob es denn normal ist, einen Koiteich, der gerade erst drei Jahre alt ist, grundzureinigen
Die bisherigen Antworten lassen ja darauf schließen. 
Ist es der Fischkot, der die Reinigung nötig macht? Oder ist es das Bedürfnis nach einem sterilen Fischbecken?

petra


----------



## kois_in_d (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

*@Joerg*

Stimmt auch wieder.
Das kommt ja noch erschwerend hinzu.

War gerade mal am Teich.
Ich sehe die Kois zwar tief unten am Grund, aber noch keine Reaktion auf irgendwas.
Und die Wassertemp von 4 Grad - naja das könnte noch etwas dauern.

*@pema*

Man muß bestimmt nicht.
Aber wenn Du "viel" altes verottendes Zeug, sei es Laub, Algen, Fischkot drin hast, belastet das unnötig Deinen Filter.
Und wenn Du da Abhilfe schaffen kannst, warum nicht?

Und wenn es sauber ist, sieht es doch auch viel besser aus, oder nicht?
Das hat doch nichts mit einem sterilen Becken zu tun.


Gruß

Kois_in_d


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Petra,
ich würde nicht auf die Idee kommen mal den Teich komplett zu säubern.
Wenn der Dreck mal raus soll, wird ordentlich umgerührt und der Filter holt den "Dreck" dann raus.

Vor den Schmuddelecken hab ich keine Angst, die Koi auch nicht. 
Wegen der großen Futtermenge muss man darauf achten, dass die Köttel schnell rauskommen.
Diese werden ansonsten in Nährstoffe für Pflanzen umgewandelt. Dann könnte es eng werden.


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Nichts ist schlimmer als das komplette Wasser abzulassen um den Teich grundzureinigen.
Damit zerstört man jegliche Biologie im Teich. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Teichwände, Schläuche (alles was im Teich liegt) einen guten Bakterienfilm besitzt ... wird der zerstört, dauert es ewig bis sich wieder ein gewisses Gleichgewicht einstellt ... außer man besitzt einen 1A eingelaufenen Biofilter.

Absaugen des angefallenen Schmutzes sollte genügen. Am Besten man hat einen Bodenablauf drin, dann erspart man sich selbst das Stochern mit nem Schlammabsauger oder nem Stock 

Aber das ist meine Meinung ... Andere sehen das sicher gaaanz anders.

Mandy


----------



## kois_in_d (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

So ist es.
Und wenn ich es irgendwie anders lösen könnte, gern.

Sicher wird es dauern, bis sich dann wieder ein Gleichgewicht einstellt.
Deßhalb werde ich ja auch soviel "altes" Wasser auffangen, wie mir möglich ist.
Das sollte dann hoffentlich schon etwas helfen.

Aber ich sehe im Moment leider keine Alternative.
Eben auch wegen den noch zu fangenden Goldfische.

Gruß

Kois_in_d


----------



## koifischfan (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

@moonlight
Vollste Zustimmung, und nicht anders.


----------



## jolantha (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Hallo Alle,
mein Problem ist überwiegend mein Laubwald, auch mit Netz im Herbst keine Chance, wenn es kein Laub ist, dann ist es wirklich immer Dreck in der Luft, wahrscheinlich von den Feldern ringsherum, die offene Seite ist die Westseite . Wenn die Bauern ihre Felder beackern, kannst Du die Dreckschwaden ziehen sehen.
@ Blümchen , wenn ich meinen Teich NICHT alle 3 Jahre reinige, habe ich eine schlammige braungrüne Brühe !

@ Pema, Steril ist bei mir wirklich nichts, 

@ Jörg, kannst Du mir bitte mal sagen, womit ich einen 12 x 8 m²  = 96 m² umrühren soll ?? 

@ Mandy, der Teich existiert seit 1997 - 1998 und hat leider keinen Bodenablauf , außerdem ist, glaube ich, auch der Größenunterschied zwischen unseren Teichen zu beachten. Sooooo leicht kann man meinen Teich nicht absaugen. 
Es laufen ja zwei Filter, und einen Klärteich hab ich auch noch .
Aber : Fische immer gesund, __ Enten baden gerne, __ Frösche gibts zu Hunderten, und mein Hochteich ist Badewanne für alle Waldvögel.


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Anne,
ich habe mir dafür eine extra Strömungspumpe gekauft. 20€, 24 Watt und 24m³/Stunde.
Die Fische finden die zusätzliche körperliche Ertüchtigung auch toll. Läuft ja nur ab und an. 

Eine naturnaher Teich ist natürlich eher schlammig. Bei mir holt der Filter das Zeug halt schnell raus.


----------



## jolantha (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Jörg, 
ich finde beim Googeln nur Pumpen für Aquarien, sach doch mal bitte, wie das Ding heißt.


----------



## Joerg (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Anne,
das sind die Teile. SUNSUN oder Tunze, ist eigentlich der gleiche billige Kram aus China.
Ich habe mir die an eine Verlängerung gebunden, damit ich auch mal überall hinspülen kann. 
Die machen schon ordentlich Bewegung. (Habe mir die technischen Daten gerade angesehen - doch nur 12m³ )


----------



## Moonlight (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Okay, 12x8m ist schon ne hausnummer, nur ablassen ist keine lösung. dann leere ihn dieses jahr noch einmal komplett und baue 3 bodenabläufe nach. dann war das die letzte leerung. denk einfach mal drüber nach.


----------



## jolantha (16. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Hallo Moonlight,
danke für den Tip, ist ja auch absolut einfach drei Löcher in die Folie zu bohren, Bodenabläufe reinzustopfen ----
und dann ???? 
Gib mir doch auch noch mal die Arbeitsanleitung dazu, wie ich dann die Rohre unter der Folie an die Bodenabläufe anschließe, inklusive Pumpenschacht anlegen, um den Schlamm zu transportieren. 
Meine Koi lege ich dabei dann solange auf den Rasen, zum Sonnenbaden, oder wo lasse ich die ??
Jetzt denk du mal über Deinen Vorschlag nach.


----------



## Patrick K (16. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Hallo Anne 
Ich stelll dir mal eine Lösung vor die bei mir super funktioniert.
Auf meiner Rohrpumpe habe ich einen 70er HD 30° Bogen aufgesetzt und so entsteht eine Art Votex Wirkung im Teich und der Schmutz setzt sich dort ab wo am wenigsten Strömmung herrscht,dort setzte ich meinen innenliegenden BA hin.
Da ich der Dichtheit vom BA nicht traue habe ich das so gemacht...
Läuft seit 2 Jahren ohne Probleme und es ist kein Schmutz am Boden.
Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## koifischfan (16. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Es gibt doch umgekehrte Bodenabläufe.


----------



## jolantha (16. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Patrick, sei bedankt für Deinen Rat, sowas könnte ja auch bei mir klappen 

Habs mir mal kopiert, vielleicht kann mein Sohn das ja nachbauen !


----------



## Patrick K (16. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

@ koifischfan
Stimmt.
Die gibt es auch bei meinem Teichdealer, doch die haben nur einen 50er Anschluss.Dann müßte ich mindestens zwei eher drei einbauen für einen 16000er Flow ...........mmh sagen wir einfach die waren mir zu teuer,zumindest gegenüber dem 110 Rohr, das  hat mich nichts gekostet
@ Anne
Bitte immer wieder gerne....
wenn du  noch  wissen möchtest, wie man eine oberflächen Absaugung mit einbaut, frage ruhig

Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Hallo Anne,
es gibt schon Möglichkeiten den Dreck dort abzusaugen, wo er sich sammelt ohne große Umbauten.
Du hast ja bisher kein Schwerkraftsystem. Der gröbere Dreck wird also zusätzlich von der Pumpe gehächselt. Das macht das rausholen nicht einfacher.
Aber auch dafür gibt es Lösungen. Gute und weniger Gute, welche die recht viel Kosten und Eigenbauten, die günstig zu realisieren sind.

Hast du denn eine Vorstellung wie dein künftiger Filter aussehen könnte?


----------



## jolantha (17. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Hallo Jörg,
ist ja nicht so, daß ich gar nichts habe, an der tiefsten Stelle liegt eine Pumpe, zum Schlamm absaugen. Die schafft natürlich nur das nähere Umfeld. Außerdem läuft noch 24 Std. ein Skimmer, der den Oberflächendreck wegzieht. Meine zwei Filter sind für meine Teichgröße berechnet worden, in den einen geht der Skimmer, in den Anderen die Bodenpumpe.


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Kompletter Wasserwechsel im Koiteich?*

Hallo Anne,
ich denke mal bei der Berechnung wurde etwas von dem Eintrag von Außen vergessen.
Es ist ja nich so, dass trübes Wasser oder Schlamm den Koi was ausmacht.

Die Filter meiner Ansicht nach 1-2 Nummern zu klein, wenn du klares Wasser haben willst.

Welche Umwälzung haben denn die beiden Filter?

Auch ungünstiges Futter kann den Teich verschmutzen. Die Teichsticks würde ich mal weglassen.


----------

